# Medical facilities corporation mfcsf



## Midas (Jan 11, 2012)

Has anyone heard of this company? I'm looking into medical DRIPS in Canada to invest in and they sound somewhat promising. Canadian owned but US hospitals.


----------



## Potato (Apr 3, 2009)

DR on the TSE.

I last looked at it in the early fall, liked it in general at that point, but didn't end up buying (was looking for a larger margin-of-safety). I wouldn't be a buyer at these prices, but my own preferences aren't necessarily a reason to avoid them.

Moderately high leverage, with a large chunk of debentures due early 2013 -- I'd watch for how those roll over.


----------



## Synergy (Mar 18, 2013)

DR was one of my better performing Canadian stocks in 2013. Results out yesterday - Operating profit up 15.7% for 2013



> Full-year 2013 Highlights
> 
> Revenue of $309.2 million, up 29.2% as compared with $239.4 million in 2012
> Income from operations1 of $91.1 million, up 15.7% as compared with $78.7 million in 2012
> ...


http://www.newswire.ca/fr/story/132...3-annual-and-fourth-quarter-financial-results

Well positioned to take advantage of the aging demographics.


----------



## favelle75 (Feb 6, 2013)

DR.TO was my best performing stock of the last 6 months. Not sure where the thread is here, but we were talking about it and NWH.UN last year. DR has had an amazing run. Was going to add to my position over winter but the dip never came. Still, wish I did.


----------



## Synergy (Mar 18, 2013)

^ I couldn't seem to find another thread other than the following: Small stocks with big dividend potential
http://canadianmoneyforum.com/showthread.php/16574-Small-stocks-with-big-dividend-potential?

edit: found the one you're talking about
http://canadianmoneyforum.com/showthread.php/17053-DIR-UN-or-NWH-UN


----------



## Sherlock (Apr 18, 2010)

I bought DR to replace CML Healthcare in my portfolio after it got sold and am real glad I did. It's at an all time high now.

If a stock is listed on the TSX but their business is entirely in the US, should I count it toward the Canadian or American portion of my portfolio?


----------



## Synergy (Mar 18, 2013)

Sherlock said:


> If a stock is listed on the TSX but their business is entirely in the US, should I count it toward the Canadian or American portion of my portfolio?


That's a good question and I'm not sure what the right thing to do is. The business is entirely in the US but at the same time you have no direct currency exposure. So far I've left it allocated to the Canadian portion of my portfolio.


----------



## favelle75 (Feb 6, 2013)

Dr.TO is on a rampage lately! Hope you all started a position!


----------



## 6811 (Jan 1, 2013)

Down over 40 cents yesterday and 50 plus cents so far today. Any bad news out there behind this?


----------



## Synergy (Mar 18, 2013)

6811 said:


> Down over 40 cents yesterday and 50 plus cents so far today. Any bad news out there behind this?


Other than an announcement with regards to their 10 year anniversary I've not heard of any new news. Perhaps just a little profit taking along with being dragged down along with the overall market.


----------



## favelle75 (Feb 6, 2013)

6811 said:


> Down over 40 cents yesterday and 50 plus cents so far today. Any bad news out there behind this?


Last news I heard was in March for their 10th anniversary celebration and for the March dividend announcement. Nothing out of the ordinary. All the medical stocks seemed to be down the last 2 days.


----------



## favelle75 (Feb 6, 2013)

Down again today. I took profits on Tuesday... We'll see what this does on Monday.


----------



## Synergy (Mar 18, 2013)

^ Appears to have stabilized - nice little pop today. Perhaps the recent sell-off will turn out to be a good buying opportunity.


----------



## favelle75 (Feb 6, 2013)

Synergy said:


> ^ Appears to have stabilized - nice little pop today. Perhaps the recent sell-off will turn out to be a good buying opportunity.


I think you might be right!


----------



## plasmasnake (Apr 17, 2014)

Do you guys really consider this to be a good entry point? Seems like most of the "analysts" have their target prices around $17.50-18.50. P/E seems pretty high at 48.33, is that due to future growth being priced in? I'd like to have some exposure to the medical sector (currently I have none) for the long run.


----------



## favelle75 (Feb 6, 2013)

plasmasnake said:


> Do you guys really consider this to be a good entry point? Seems like most of the "analysts" have their target prices around $17.50-18.50. P/E seems pretty high at 48.33, is that due to future growth being priced in? I'd like to have some exposure to the medical sector (currently I have none) for the long run.


I don't.....it was a bit high for me so I took my profits and sold my position. But it could easily go higher.


----------



## Synergy (Mar 18, 2013)

plasmasnake said:


> Do you guys really consider this to be a good entry point? Seems like most of the "analysts" have their target prices around $17.50-18.50. P/E seems pretty high at 48.33, is that due to future growth being priced in? I'd like to have some exposure to the medical sector (currently I have none) for the long run.


I like the business and the current demographics (aging population). A good portion of the population are also inactive and overweight - this helps increase the prevalence of peripheral joint (knee, hip, etc.) and spine related injuries (disc, stenosis, etc). DR helps to diversify my portfolio and provide some US exposure within a company that trades on the TSX. From it's high it has corrected approximately 10% over the last few weeks and if I didn't have a decent sized position already I would have added some when it dropped below $19. I think it will ultimately go higher and grow into it's valuation, otherwise I wouldn't continue to hold. The lower CDN currency should help their next few quarters. It has had a nice run but I don't see a reason for me to sell at this point.


----------

